# Work Experience Deduction for ACS Evaluation



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello , I am trying to apply for ACS evaluation under Software Engineer(261313) .
I have 3 years work experience . It is mentioned that for a Bachelors Degree closely related to current occupation then 2 years of work experience is required . So now I am eligible to apply . But in some threads I read that I cannot claim 5points for 3 years work experience because ACS would deduce 2 years from my work experience .
Is this true ? If so why do they do so .
Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

steelrahul said:


> Hello , I am trying to apply for ACS evaluation under Software Engineer(261313) .
> I have 3 years work experience . It is mentioned that for a Bachelors Degree closely related to current occupation then 2 years of work experience is required . So now I am eligible to apply . But in some threads I read that I cannot claim 5points for 3 years work experience because ACS would deduce 2 years from my work experience .
> Is this true ? If so why do they do so .
> Thanks,
> Rahul


Yeah right. ACS will deduct a minimum of 2 years and a maximum of 8 years, depending on the area in which you completed your bachelor's or masters degree. If your degree is related to Computer Science or Information Technology, then ACS will deduct 2 years.

You can claim points only AFTER this deduction. In your case, you will be left with just 1 year after deduction so you can't claim points. 

ACS has the policy of deducting the work experience if the degree is non-Australian. As for 'why' they do it....no one knows except themselves. 

P.S. In my case, my total experience is 4 years 6 months and ACS deducted 2 years. So I was left with 2 years 6 months, so i unfortunately fell short of just 6 months and couldn't claim points.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> ACS has the policy of deducting the work experience if the degree is non-Australian. *As for 'why' they do it....no one knows except themselves*.
> .


 There is nothing mysterious about that. ACS believes that a candidate needs certain years of work experience to acquire skilled professional level and these number of years are deducted based on your qualification.

They are not "deducting" any work experience, rather they state that your require to have a certain work experience before you can call yourself skilled. That's why the parameter is called "SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE". Only post that you can claim points for your experience.

Look at this way, you graduated with a certain degree, let's say Computer Science and applying for software engineer job code. Now you have theoretical knowledge or the foundation. But you don't have the practical knowledge yet where you have showcased your technical knowledge. ACS wants to know the professional years where you have actually displayed your knowledge. That's the reason they have detailed task descriptions for each and every job code. They want to know whether you have actually demonstrated the skills and moved to a skilled level from a beginner level. 

That is why we submit detailed reference letters and that is the reason ACS is not worried about your designations. Your practical experience is what matters. Same goes for the RPL for someone with non ICT qualifications.


Having said that, I agree that this blanket assumption that everyone has the same work experience characteristics after graduation is NOT 100% accurate. One person might require more than 2 years and one would have reached skilled level even before 2 years. It is not fair to put a fixed year bracket on a large audience. 

:noidea::noidea:

My skills were assessed by ACS back in 2011 and back then it took 6 -7 months for ACS assessment and now people get assessment within weeks They publish studies they conduct and makes changes to their assessment factors based on feedback they receive. They are evolving their style of assessment and we can expect changes down the lane.

Even for post Australian assessment, they need 1 year before a person can claim points. In 2013 they changed way 485 visas applicants are assessed.

There are lot of loopholes and gaps in this type of assessment and unfortunately we need to live with that right now. It wouldn't be surprising, if in future, ACS comes up with tests for evaluating your skills. That could help judging a person's skill level. 

:juggle: :juggle: :fingerscrossed:


ACS website has an Assessor Manual, where they have mentioned about the steps they follow while performing an assessment.

*Disclaimer:*

These are just my views based on my association with ACS as a member for past few years.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

louisam said:


> There is nothing mysterious about that. ACS believes that a candidate needs certain years of work experience to acquire skilled professional level and these number of years are deducted based on your qualification.
> 
> They are not "deducting" any work experience, rather they state that your require to have a certain work experience before you can call yourself skilled. That's why the parameter is called "SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE". Only post that you can claim points for your experience.
> 
> ...


Great answer!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

I am holding Diploma in Computing and MBA, I applied for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
I have 14 years and 10 months experience in IT, worked as IT executive since day 1 until now as CIO

ACS deducted 8 years from my experience, left 6 years 10 months hence i can claim 10 points only.

I have no clue why they don't recognize the Diploma in Computing from Malaysia college. If they recognize as minor and deduct 6 years, I would have the balance of 8 years 10 months and I can claim 15 points.

from what I can see, ACS will deduct and do their best to ensure that you can't claim 15 points


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

EA also deducts like ACS ?


----------

